
Show HN: Don't just go on dates, get feedback and learn from them - ohsik
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/date-helper
======
imauld
I can't think of a better way to not go on a second date than to send someone
a link to a feedback form rather than just talk to them.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I agree. However, there must be people on both sides of the date that think
this is a good tool. If so, then they may be a match made in heaven.

